# Port install of xorg fails



## forkandwait (May 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I deleted my non-base system, thinking I would reinstall everything with less cruft and all from ports and none from packages, but Xxorg fails when trying to build the dependency of libSM.  I don't have the details in front of me (different computer).

I read something about libtool5 having stale files, but I don't see how that applies (I scrubbed /usr/local).

Any ideas?
Tx


----------



## adamk (May 13, 2012)

I doubt anyone can help without the actual error message.

Adam


----------

